# International video calls



## myallstone (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi 
What's the best ? 
I been using Skype but get a lot of drop out as I live in rural Queensland . Poor internet speed 
I had heard Vsee is better as it uses less bandwidth . 
anyone using it ? 
For voice and texting I like Viper 
Thanks


----------

